# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  La sal de la tierra

## Luján

Copio una entrada de uno de los blog de ciencia que más suelo visitar: Cienciadebolsillo





> La sal de la tierra
> 
> Vosotros sois la sal de la tierra",  (Mateo.5:13). Creo que en un listado de frases desafortunadas esta  ocuparía un lugar bastante alto. Al margen de posibles interpretaciones  simbólicas, la interpretación literal es realmente mala. La sal común es  capaz de acabar con toda la vida vegetal de un terreno.
> 
> Cuando Roma decidió destruir Cartago por completo  utilizo un arado para esparcir grandes cantidades de sal y volver su  tierra de cultivo totalmente improductiva. Ya entonces se conocía como  utilizar sales solubles para impedir el crecimiento de las plantas.  Esparcirlas por un campo era como envenenarlo por muy largos periodos de  tiempo. Para comprender la causa es necesario ver como funcionan las  plantas. 
> 
> En una anotación anterior, explique como un árbol utiliza la presión osmótica para elevar el agua   desde sus raíces hasta la última hoja de su copa. Puede hacerlo porque  la concentración de sales dentro de sus células es muy superior a  la  concentración en el terreno. Por ello, cuantas mas sales contenga el  terreno mas difícil y trabajoso le resulta. Por esta razón, muchas  plantas son incapaces de sobrevivir en marismas y otros terrenos  cercanos al mar. El agua es abundante pero la planta es incapaz de  absorberla. Al igual que nosotros, el agua salada puede matarlas.  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Salut

> “Vosotros sois la sal de la tierra", (Mateo.5:13). Creo que en un listado de frases desafortunadas esta ocuparía un lugar bastante alto.


Pues a mi me parece bastante realista... si es que por donde pisamos, no crece la hierba  :Big Grin: 

Bromas aparte, el artículo es una buena introducción, aunque se puede extender muy mucho. Por ejemplo, hablando del papel de los fertilizantes inorgánicos en ese aumento de la salinidad... o de cómo la actividad biológica del suelo puede convertir algunas de esas sales en compuestos orgánicos no dañinos  :Smile: 

La verdad es que la gestión del suelo es algo fascinante. Sencillo y complejo a la vez, según la óptica  :Stick Out Tongue:   Amos, puedes tirarte años y años estudiándolo, para luego llegar a conclusiones harto sabidas en el agro tradicional, y gestionar de la misma manera que gestionabas ya para lograr objetivos muy diferentes.

----------


## ben-amar

Vamos, que usar desaladoras y aguas salinas en regadio, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

----------


## Salut

> Vamos, que usar desaladoras y aguas salinas en regadio, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


Depende.

En el caso de las aguas salinas, si en invierno llueve bien y acaba drenando al mar, pues el daño no habrá sido tanto.

Respecto a las aguas desaladas, pues depende de la calidad de dicha desalación. Pero en general las desaladoras están diseñadas para consumo humano, por lo que la presencia de sales no es excesiva -de hecho, a veces hasta les falta sal-.

También, si los riegos con aguas salinas no persisten demasiado en el tiempo, hay suelos que toleran mucho mejor esas sales... llegando a incorporarlas a sus estructuras sin causar daño excesivo. Obviamente, todo tiene un límite... y si se sigue regando siempre así, acabará "petando".

----------


## ben-amar

> Depende.
> 
> En el caso de las aguas salinas, si en invierno llueve bien y acaba drenando al mar, pues el daño no habrá sido tanto.
> 
> Respecto a las aguas desaladas, pues depende de la calidad de dicha desalación. Pero en general las desaladoras están diseñadas para consumo humano, por lo que la presencia de sales no es excesiva -de hecho, a veces hasta les falta sal-.
> 
> También, si los riegos con aguas salinas no persisten demasiado en el tiempo, hay suelos que toleran mucho mejor esas sales... llegando a incorporarlas a sus estructuras sin causar daño excesivo. Obviamente, todo tiene un límite... y si se sigue regando siempre así, acabará "petando".


Vale, el problema es que no llueva en la proporcion adecuada para neutralizar esa salinidad, a veces el ciclo de lluvias-"sequias" te pilla en la parte chunga y a ver el agua dulce que necesitas para hacerlo.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, el efecto suele ser a más largo plazo que un mero ciclo... aunque eso dependerá de qué salinidad hablemos y de qué tipo de suelo hablemos, e incluso si sabiendo que el agua es salina se le echa algo de agua "extra" para que lave las concentraciones excesivas -que también el agua salobre puede lavar-.

Con esto no quiero defender demasiado el riego con aguas salobres, porque está claro que es una mala práctica. Sólo quiero indicar que, dentro de ciertos límites, puede ser tolerable.

Igual que el uso de ciertos pesticidas, ciertos abonos solubles, etc. hay una diferencia sustancial entre usarlos de forma puntual, en situaciones de emergencia, y utilizarlos de forma sistemática.

De hecho, si la agricultura industrial quiere sobrevivir en el s. XXI, tendrá que racionalizarse muy mucho... y recurrir más a la intervención puntual, y menos a la intervención sistemática.

Ya no nos podemos permitir el malgasto de recursos de los últimos años. Nuestros padres han vivido a costa nuestra, y lo pagaremos caro.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ya no nos podemos permitir el malgasto de recursos de los últimos años. Nuestros padres han vivido a costa nuestra, y lo pagaremos caro.


Yo ya no puedo decir nada, tu exponle esto mismo a tu padre, veras que opina

----------


## Salut

Pues opina que tengo razón -ya he hablao más de una vez de esto con él- xD

Vamos, la última generación ha vivido a todo trapo, y la mayoría de los jóvenes siguen haciéndolo sin pensar lo más mínimo en el futuro. Ya veremos dentro de 20 o 30 años, entre pico de petroleo, pico de agua, pico de fósforo y cambio climático cómo anda la cosa...



PD: Vaale, la herencia científico-tecnológica es impresionante tb, seamos justos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

